# Let's Catch A Thief!! (Update: CAUGHT!)



## jude

*2013-04-06 UPDATE: *Thanks to tips and an ongoing investigation by the Torrance Police Department, Todd's gear was recovered, and back in his hands. Even better, not only were the $14,700 EAR 509 amps in this thread recovered, but so was the $10,000 Apex Pinnacle that was stolen previously!
   
Kudos to the Torrance Police department for working with any tips they were given, and doggedly investigating and pursuing those responsible.
   
As for the details: As I understand it, the Torrance Police are still hard at work on the case. As more details are released, we'll post them here.
   
   

   
  TTVJ (Todd The Vinyl Junkie) is owned by Todd Green, a longtime supporter of this community, and a friend to thousands of Head-Fi'ers. On September 17, 2012, TTVJ was ripped off badly. From TTVJ's website:
   
  Quote from TTVJ's website: 





> Originally Posted by *Todd Green* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This guy had the guts to order the EAR 509 Monoblock Power Amplifiers from us with a stolen credit card and provided quite a bit of the card owners information - even a credit card bill for the card used.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Todd is very genuinely one of the nicest people I've ever met in this industry, so I hope we'll be able to help him out.
   
  If you recognize the guy in the photos below (or even if you just _think_ you recognize him), please contact the Torrance Police Department at 310-328-3456. Please also do the same if you see *EAR 509 amps* for sale, and suspect that they might be related to this theft.
   
  Please look carefully at the information and photos below (click on the poster to see it full size). Thank you in advance for any help you may be able to provide.


----------



## dsound

Thanks Jude, I live in this area and will keep and eye out.  I also have a buddy in the fraud department of Torrance PD and I'll ask him for any additional details.


----------



## warrenpchi

SoCal here, but I don't recognize him at all.  Still, I'll keep an eye out for people dressed like poseurs.


----------



## Tommy Thong

Hi,
I will help to look at hiend audio market around socal and audiogon


----------



## autoteleology

What a scumbag. These kinds of horrible people are what ruin an open and trusting community like this one.


----------



## saxophone

Ouch. That's awful.


----------



## the_thatguy

Also he wears sandals with jeans.


----------



## max pl

all you cali folks should print that out or have it saved on your phone, and ask around.


----------



## gmahler2u

We should look into Ebay too, the thief might sell it on Ebay.


----------



## Paul Graham

Totally bang out!!
  Unfortunately I cant do much from the UK but I hope you find him real fast guys!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> We should look into Ebay too, the thief might sell it on Ebay.


 
   
  I suppose you could also try Craigslist, Amazon etc etc aswell.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

the_thatguy said:


> Also he wears sandals with jeans.


It's That Guy! [rule]Hope you guys catch him! People can be so inconsiderate...


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Heya All!
I put up a wanted as for one of these for $6,500.


----------



## Douger333

The scumbag picked up the amps seven months ago! I hope that law enforcement is able to research the histories in all the likely  forums, and are they able to expand the photographs to give a
  more useable picture? I hope he gets caught and punished.


----------



## Mediahound

Wow, sucks. I hope they can find this guy and send him to jail.
   
  I was taken for about $300. once on eBay, which really hurt, but that is nothing compared to $15k!


----------



## Ninjacello

I just moved to Torrance, but I don't recognize the guy's face or build at all. There are a few pawn shops in my area and even a record store. I'll check around.


----------



## Mediahound

Let's look for ones for sale online and be sure to search for these serial numbers.


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





ninjacello said:


> I just moved to Torrance, but I don't recognize the guy's face or build at all. There are a few pawn shops in my area and even a record store. I'll check around.


 

 it's nice place to live!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

gmahler2u said:


> it's nice place to live!


Besides the crooks!


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Besides the crooks!


 

 Of course! Nice weather, close to beach area...traffics..


----------



## arek

this guy is gone, so are the amps..


----------



## cixmania

That is a shame to hear that hppened to Todd. He was a pleasure doing biz with and hearing that certainly makes my blood boil. Crooks in this world, I'd love to kick their teeth in....


----------



## mab1376

I hope to see him on http://www.reddit.com/r/justiceporn one day soon!


----------



## max pl

actually, why not post this over at reddit?
   
  probably the best way of catching him.


----------



## mcullinan

Sad... Isnt it covered by the credit card company or shipping services(insurance)?


----------



## etys rule

Wow. That does suck. He's gonna have to sell a lot of gear to make up for that. Wonder why the cc company didn't call the card owner as they do when I try to buy expensive stuff. Even though I buy stuff all the time, they still call to verify. An ounce of prevention...


----------



## devhen

I've got a friend in San Pedro so I forwarded him the poster. Hopefully they can find the guy. Bummer.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





etys rule said:


> Wow. That does suck. He's gonna have to sell a lot of gear to make up for that. Wonder why the cc company didn't call the card owner as they do when I try to buy expensive stuff. Even though I buy stuff all the time, they still call to verify. An ounce of prevention...


 
  they seem very behind, a text message every time a purchase has been made (or over a certain $ amount) would be the way to go.  it should be mandatory.  some people dont find out about what is on their card until nearly 2 months later, and thats if they check their statement.


----------



## zigy626

For all we know this guy might be reading all this stuff on Head-fi. And it might just become harder to catch him. But at least he won't be able to part with the goods anytime soon.


----------



## ModMax

Fedex should splurge for higher resolution cameras - ridiculous!


----------



## Girls Generation

Isn't this kind of money able to get FBI's attention?
   
  Post on reddit and you'll find the thief within a week, lmao.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

modmax said:


> Fedex should splurge for higher resolution cameras - ridiculous!


So true!


----------



## Redlah

The guy possibly set someone else to pickup his delivery from FedEx to avoid identification. If it was the case, the transaction gateway should find the location by looking up his IP Address from which he placed the order. If he re-routed his IP or masked it by a fake/temporary one, technical Intelligence departments should try this.
  It's worth a try as long as $15K is what we are talking about.
   
  PS. And why was there no post about this events months back?


----------



## analogsurviver

Sorry to hear such a thing can happen. But I have to admit - the crook has taste ! 509s are great monoblocks.
   
  I am from Europe, so obviously can not help - but it could also be that this stunt was actually a "contract" by a "customer" and the guy in the photo was just used as means and might have even not known what was in the boxes. If so, the amps with serial # mentioned will not appear in the market any time soon or at all. When my car got stolen, it vanished into thin air - no trace was ever found - most likely "contract" either for a "customer" well outside the country - or for parts. 
   
  Hope the amps are retrieved and crook(s) get what they deserve.


----------



## jtaylor991

Don't get me wrong, I'm not favoring this guy's actions, but what did TTVJ really lose here? Did he not get paid? (honest question, I don't know how all this stuff works yet being in high school)


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> they seem very behind, a text message every time a purchase has been made (or over a certain $ amount) would be the way to go.  it should be mandatory.  some people dont find out about what is on their card until nearly 2 months later, and thats if they check their statement.


 
  Before they authorize a huge purchase they shuld verify the card like amex does.  In any event the merchant should have some kind of protection as its not fair that you guys get clipped the money. Scary stuff too much mail fraud these day.


----------



## mab1376

Quote: 





max pl said:


> actually, why not post this over at reddit?
> 
> probably the best way of catching him.


 
   
  I just did on that subreddit. Hopefully someone can give any info on this guy.


----------



## Origin89

Jeez, hopefully it wasn't Danny Ocean's crew. Those guys are good. 
   
  All serousness, good luck fellas. They'll be a reckoning.


----------



## Redlah

Quote: 





origin89 said:


> Jeez, hopefully it wasn't Danny Ocean's crew. Those guys are good.
> 
> All serousness, good luck fellas. They'll be a reckoning.


 
  Well, I hope it was not Terry Leather. He'd already be gone if he found a secret way to "chemically create Uranium at home" inside the amp.


----------



## Frank I

making jokes about someone else misfortune is down right inconsiderate and not amusing, Todd out a lot money and he has a family. please show some consideration . Hopefully he is made whole and the guy get caught this is not good for our community either we all sell gear here.


----------



## gmahler2u

Police investigate the black market or underground market sell these kind of items....I bet they have those market out there somewhere.
   
  I don't think this thief will sell this on ebay or audiogon's.  then he must stupid moron!! anyways peace y'all


----------



## mnarwold

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not favoring this guy's actions, but what did TTVJ really lose here? Did he not get paid? (honest question, I don't know how all this stuff works yet being in high school)


 

 TTVJ would not have gotten paid. The merchants are responsible to verify that the person using the card is indeed the actual card holder. I'm not exactly sure exactly where the line is between a merchants responsibility and that of the credit card company, but in practice just imagine being a small business owner and trying to sue a credit card company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Most of the time though it seems that the merchant doesn't hold to all the rules so they can offer good customer service and make the sale (not saying this is the case for TTVJ). I worked at a place where we would only take credit card if you showed picture ID and we verified the signature. A lot of customers got pissed off, but we never had issues with CC fraud. The next place I worked wasn't so strict and ended up having thousands of dollars in theft each year. 
   
  On the flip side, this is why CC companies are so nice to customers. If you say you didn't buy something they will remove it from your bill no problem. The CC company won't pay the merchant and if the merchant wants to fight it, they must prove that you made the transaction, the credit card company then comes after you to pay.


----------



## ehlarson

Audiogon might be another place he might try to move this stuff.


----------



## Todd

HI Guys,
   
  The credit card company always sides with the card holder. This seems to be an identity theft. I have a copy of the card holders credit card statement and many other "proofs" that the person who ordered was who he said he was. Fed Ex checked his ID when he picked up the package and the name and address and photo matched the info for shipping. On Dec 31st I had the funds removed from my account by the credit card company. OUCH! Not a good way to end the year!!!
   
  The reason it took so long is that the local police move at the pace of a snail and it took them months to get the info to the Torrance police dept. The Torrance PD have been helpful, fast, and provided me with the document shown on the first page.
   
  The IP address used by the thief to place the order was... 74.197.253.202 and the phone number he used - and I talked to him numerous times on this number was 424-903-2912. He even answered that number when I called to confront him on the chargeback. He immediately blocked my phone number so I could not call again...
   
  If you can identify this guy, please call the Torrance police and maybe he will be caught. I don't know if I'll ever see the amps again but this is worth a try and the only chance I have.
   
  Thanks and hope someone recognizes this guy soon!
   
  Todd


----------



## CantScareMe

Hopefully tod you'll get your money back and this guy gets what he deserves.
   
  You've got a lot of data and info on what happened so it's definitely more than possible, and worth trying to, pursue this case.


----------



## DavidMahler

Todd, has it been verified that this is truly a case of credit card fraud?  In other words, could it be that this person IS the real cardholder trying to get it for free?


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not favoring this guy's actions, but what did TTVJ really lose here? Did he not get paid? (honest question, I don't know how all this stuff works yet being in high school)


 
   
  No. Once fraud is been filed, then the cc company will take the money back from the recipient (TTVJ) and give it back to the card holder. This basically means TTVJ is left with no money and no merchandise, so he lost out, which is lame.
   
  Quote: 





davidmahler said:


> Todd, has it been verified that this is truly a case of credit card fraud?  In other words, could it be that this person IS the real cardholder trying to get it for free?


 
   
  This would be one hell of a twist if that were true!


----------



## Kodhifi

IP resolves to a northern Californian ISP but that doesn't mean they couldn't have operations in SoCal.
   
  http://myip.ms/view/ip_addresses/1254489344/74.197.253.0_74.197.253.255
   
   
  The telephone number resolves to Los Angeles north of Torrence. However because of LNP it could belong to any carrier. Although I can tell you from experience that pre-paid telephones do not allow you to block per number because the CAMEL data profiles don't have a place to store that info. You need a normal subscriber account so you might have a good chance of finding a billing address. The police department would have to do this on your behalf.
   
   
   
  Honestly, if you really want to catch them, either wait for the police or pay a private investigator to find the person. With the information you have to work with you could give them a commission on the recovered property and they could use their back channels to find an address within hours.


----------



## Origin89

Quote: 





frank i said:


> making jokes about someone else misfortune is down right inconsiderate and not amusing, Todd out a lot money and he has a family. please show some consideration . Hopefully he is made whole and the guy get caught this is not good for our community either we all sell gear here.


 
   
  Please... The last thing he needs is a pity-party. You can laugh or you can cry, neither brings the money back in itself, so you might as well lighten up. Nothing good comes out of whining about. It's quite obvious I was attempting to lighten the mood. I wish him the best, and I have confidence the thief will be found. Out of respect for him, I'm not going to argue this point anymore.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> I suppose you could also try Craigslist, Amazon etc etc aswell.


 
  Audiogon or any other audiophile forums out there with a F/S section.


----------



## jmcejuela

I'm sorry for Todd Green and I hope they get their money back. This thread is such a nice demonstration of community support.


----------



## Redlah

Quote: 





todd said:


> On Dec 31st I had the funds removed from my account by the credit card company. OUCH! Not a good way to end the year!!!
> 
> Todd


 
  I feel worse about this event now.
  Do not worry Sir. . It's us who make our day good or bad. Pray to GOD. I wish for your best.


----------



## max pl

Quote: 





mab1376 said:


> I just did on that subreddit. Hopefully someone can give any info on this guy.


 
  link?
   
  cant find it.


----------



## Redlah

Quote: 





todd said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> He even answered that number when I called to confront him on the chargeback. He immediately blocked my phone number so I could not call again...
> 
> Todd


 
  And you should not have told him about the chargeback then. You could have told him that there was something internally wrong with the amp set that you primarily didn't notice. And you would like to replace them with another ones or repair them for free...or I don't know,,, promote a product for free,,or contact him telling that you'd like his feedback on the GREAT purchase or any way possible to buy some time. It would have been thousand times easier. You could contact the police or detectives while he had the phone number active.


----------



## formula1

What a shame. I'll keep my eye on another forums (where im also a member and have friends) if i look something familiar i will let you know folks. Social media is also a powerful resource we can use, if possible share this on facebook..etc.


----------



## Todd

That's why I sell audio instead of doing detective work
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Todd


----------



## mab1376

Quote: 





todd said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> The credit card company always sides with the card holder. This seems to be an identity theft. I have a copy of the card holders credit card statement and many other "proofs" that the person who ordered was who he said he was. Fed Ex checked his ID when he picked up the package and the name and address and photo matched the info for shipping. On Dec 31st I had the funds removed from my account by the credit card company. OUCH! Not a good way to end the year!!!
> 
> ...


 
   
  You should be able to Subpoena the ISP for the address and name of the user, that is if they didn't steal a neighbors wifi or use a starbucks or other internet cafe, the likes of which usually have CCTV security cameras. The number could be a google voice number which is becoming common for drug dealers and identity thieves, With a formal court case you may be able to get some info from them as well, but google is very about privacy and may prove to be a waste of time. From what I can tell the number traces to Redondo Beach, California.
   
  I've dealt with some hacking investigations, and I know the glacial pace the police and government move at, I truly empathize!
   
  Best of luck!
   Call
  Send SMS
  Add to Skype
  You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype

   Call
  Send SMS
  Add to Skype
  You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype

   Call
  Send SMS
  Add to Skype
  You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype

   Call
  Send SMS
  Add to Skype
  You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------



## BrokenSonOfAiur

Man that sucks! What a jerk, I wonder how he got all that credit card and personal info?


----------



## K-MONEY

I've identified the thief...it's me.


----------



## audionewbi

I really hope they solve this case and the scum bag is arrested.


----------



## jonbmet

Did anyone try calling the number to see if he picks up? Maybe a girl with a sexy voice could get some information out of the guy?


----------



## jasonb

unfortunately those pictures are pretty bad. There isn't much of a face to go off of.


----------



## dekoomer

Ban hats and sunglasses, ask for ID. and install Front cameras, that can get a clear picture of any customer that comes up the counter. 
   
_Never Again._


----------



## MrViolin

Wow. Having guts to spend $16k of someone else's money. Hope that guy gets caught.


----------



## justhavingfun

$#%^##$%& What a scumbag!! I live in Kansas but you never know these amps might turn up here or him. Hope you catch this thief and recover your amps.


----------



## autoteleology

> *K-MONEY*: I've identified the thief...it's me. /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
   
  I could think of more tasteful jokes than this.


----------



## jackwess

I think expensive gear should have GPS tracking devices internally, seriously.


----------



## funkthumb

www.canuckaudiomart.com
  www.usaudiomart.com
  www.ukaudiomart.com
  www.aussieaudiomart.com
   
  I'll try and keep my eyes open as well.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Maybe Todd should put a want Ad (use fake name) for those kind of amplifiers in the local Craigslist, the thief might answer it.


----------



## Spareribs

I say electrocute his groin.


----------



## mcdj

Unless this person scammed these for his own use, I highly doubt he still has the goods, or is still trying to sell them 6 months after the fact.  Not sure why this didn't get publicized earlier.  If he sold them somewhere online, it would take some serious google forensics to track him or the goods down.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Wow, this is in my 'hood, will keep my eyes on local Craigslist, eBay...


----------



## gmahler2u

http://www.ebay.com/itm/B-K-Reference-220M-Audiophile-Monoblock-Power-Amplifiers-Lot-of-5-Mint-400wpc-4-/151010826160?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item2328f257b0
   
   
  Ebay sell this used one.  I'm suspecting that he used it couple of times and sell it.


----------



## gmahler2u

opps...it's not the item we're looking for....sorry


----------



## DavidMahler

my gut tells me a credit card thief this advanced would not bother selling it on the open market.  He either bought it for himself or he will be extremely discreet with regards to a sale. 
   
  Todd, I advise you to inform the manufacturer of these two serial numbers so that if they need servicing in the future there may be a way to create a paper trail.


----------



## LemanRuss9

Call the CSI


----------



## autoteleology

> *LemanRuss9: *Call the CSI /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## gopanthersgo1

LOL!


----------



## achristilaw

Catch the low-life person!!....!!


----------



## wolfetan44

I suppose we all chip in to get his money back, I'm in for $10.


----------



## jjinh

TTVJ's a great company to deal with - I hope this lowlife gets caught.


----------



## d34dh0r53

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


>


 
  I'm changing my name to 00zemeister.  Best of luck Todd, I think identity thieves deserve the death penalty or non-chemical castration which ever is more painful.


----------



## singh

i dont understand why did todd had to pay all the money
   
  He followed all the procedures.
   
  So credit card company is playing safe , they promise their customers , they wont lose their money in such cases, but , voila ...they are not paying a penny, its the sellers who are.
   
  IMO all parties involved should share the loss , not just todd.


----------



## Zuqi

Can't do much help from Oz, but I hope that the bad guy will pay for his mistake.


----------



## Vlooienuker

Not much I can do either since I am from NZ but I really do hope they catch him...


----------



## 129207

Got some friends in that area. Will forward this. 
   
  Oh and...
  Quote: 





vlooienuker said:


> Not much I can do either since I am from NZ but I really do hope they catch him...


 
   
  Your nickname means "flea fornicator" in Dutch. Just sayin'.


----------



## djenkov

Quote: 





d34dh0r53 said:


> I'm changing my name to 00zemeister.  Best of luck Todd, I think identity thieves deserve the death penalty or non-chemical castration which ever is more painful.


 
   
  Oh, come on! So you think that they are worse than pedophiles and rapists? Don't exaggerate.


----------



## DefQon

Dayum, from my original post I thought this was just a 1.5k amp.....I read wrong...it's a $15,600 amplifier that is indeed a lot of money. Best of luck Todd.


----------



## ss2625

wow 7 months ago. i hope it gets traced!!


----------



## Vlooienuker

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Got some friends in that area. Will forward this.
> 
> Oh and...
> 
> Your nickname means "flea fornicator" in Dutch. Just sayin'.


 
  Flea fornicator... LOL thats awesome! I'd love to learn dutch now haha. And best of luck Todd!


----------



## Bostonears

If ever there's an instance where this statement was warranted on Head-Fi, this is it:
   
*Todd, sorry about your wallet.*
   
  (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)


----------



## ssrock64

Quote: 





bostonears said:


> If ever there's an instance where this statement was warranted on Head-Fi, this is it:
> 
> *Todd, sorry about your wallet.*
> 
> (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)


 
  +1


----------



## djvkool

Best of luck guys...sick of the low-life fraudster...I have been conned too a couple of years ago...


----------



## Redlah

Quote: 





jonbmet said:


> Did anyone try calling the number to see if he picks up? Maybe a girl with a sexy voice could get some information out of the guy?


 
  Yeah Justin Bieber should call him . .


----------



## DarKen23

Was this guy ever apprehended?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





darken23 said:


> Was this guy ever apprehended?


 
  HE WILL.
   
  I am sure he is watching this thread (must be googling ...).....You read that SCUM...YOU WILL BE, just count your free days.


----------



## goodvibes

Todd have you been able to contact the original card holder? Perhaps the CC company can do so for you and give your contact email. Perhaps the guy that had his card # stolen has more info on the guy. It's been a while but hope you can recoup something. It's one of those few times you hope a product actually fails under warranty.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





mcdj said:


> Unless this person scammed these for his own use, I highly doubt he still has the goods, or is still trying to sell them 6 months after the fact.  Not sure why this didn't get publicized earlier.  If he sold them somewhere online, it would take some serious google forensics to track him or the goods down.


 
   
  The guy is in Torrance, California, TTVJ is in Three Folks, Montana, and a credit card company is involved. That's why it took so long. So where does one file a police report? I hope this low-life gets apprehended.


----------



## erictye

Might not hurt to post the serial number as well for potential buyers


----------



## mab1376

Quote: 





erictye said:


> Might not hurt to post the serial number as well for potential buyers


 
   
  The serial numbers on the amps are 12391001 and 12391002


----------



## atbglenn

WOW, I'd love to get my hands on this guy and break him in two. I really feel bad for Todd


----------



## Aisein

Quote: 





mcdj said:


> Unless this person scammed these for his own use, I highly doubt he still has the goods, or is still trying to sell them 6 months after the fact.  Not sure why this didn't get publicized earlier.  If he sold them somewhere online, it would take some serious google forensics to track him or the goods down.


 
  Totally agree with this post. It would be amazing to be able to recover the amps but so much time has already passed, the chances of getting this resolved the way we want it to is slim. Very slim. Still, all the best wishes.


----------



## d34dh0r53

Quote: 





djenkov said:


> Oh, come on! So you think that they are worse than pedophiles and rapists? Don't exaggerate.


 
  I really don't want to hijack this thread at all, so I'm just going to say that no I don't think they are worse then pedophiles and rapists; rather I think the penalties for most crimes in the US are grossly anemic.


----------



## autoteleology

> I really don't want to hijack this thread at all, so I'm just going to say that no I don't think they are worse then pedophiles and rapists; rather I think the penalties for most crimes in the US are grossly anemic.


 
   
  You are clearly someone who is after vengeance and blood rather than someone intent on solving the problem and helping everyone involved.

 There's an essay out there written by a guy who's been in solitary confinement for over twenty-five years. If you can find it and read it, you'll realize that harsher punishments just either make harder and angrier career criminals, or just completely break people. Harsher punishments are not effective as deterrents as anyone who thinks they can get away with it (AKA the lion's share of criminals) is still going to try to do it.

 Does this guy who stole the amps deserve to be punished? Of course. Is a harsher punishment going to solve the problem of crime or just exacerbate it? Perhaps in the future, whether we move closer to a "police state" or a "hippy paradise", we will see.


----------



## wolfetan44

Posted this in another forum I visit, lets hope we can get this guy!


----------



## extrabigmehdi

It's sad for Todd, but this amp is ridiculously expensive. More than 15k seriously, where do you stop insanity.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





extrabigmehdi said:


> It's sad for Todd, but this amp is ridiculously expensive. More than 15k seriously, where do you stop insanity.


 
  So that's an excuse for Todd to get ripped off???


----------



## extrabigmehdi

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> So that's an excuse for Todd to get ripped off???


 

 Off course not, I'm not trying to justify his misfortune. I  just couldn't believe the price.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think what he was trying to say was that a 15K amp is a lot for an amp.
   
  Cheers


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





extrabigmehdi said:


> Off course not, I'm not trying to justify his misfortune. I  just couldn't believe the price.


 
  The price of high end audio in general is out of control IMO, but that has nothing to do with what happened. This low life needs to get what he deserves, some serious time in prison....


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> I think what he was trying to say was that a 15K amp is a lot for an amp.
> 
> Cheers


 
  And it is. I just thought it wasn't the time or the place to bring that up.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> The price of high end audio in general is out of control IMO, but that has nothing to do with what happened. This low life needs to get what he deserves, some serious time in prison....


 
   
  They've been out of control since the 90's. That's not even EAR's most expensive mono amps. But this is off topic.
   
  I wonder why this scum picked up the amps from the FedEx rather than have them delivered.


----------



## DefQon

Wish hunter killers were in real life. Handy for the situation on topic.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Just curious, if some innocent person buys these off from the scumbag without realizing they were stolen.  And the serial numbers are traced to this person, will it be unfair to him/her?


----------



## Vlooienuker

I really wonder what his head-fi name is...


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Just curious, if some innocent person buys these off from the scumbag without realizing they were stolen.  And the serial numbers are traced to this person, will it be unfair to him/her?


 
   
  Its best to consult a lawyer in that case. The last time I check, knowingly buying stolen property is also a crime by itself.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  How would you know though?


----------



## DarKen23

vlooienuker said:


> I really wonder what his head-fi name is...



Lets hope one day he'll slip and brag about an amp :x


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> How would you know though?


 
   
  Even wiki knows it.
   
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Possession_of_stolen_goods


----------



## Kodhifi

Like I said, you got enough for any private detective or bounty hunter to go on. Hire one on the stipulation they will get a percentage of the value of the recovered property. 20% or $3,000 should be enough to get you some results, yeah it would suck to be out 3 grand but isn't it worse being out 15?
   
  You and by extension, we, aren't going to be any good at catching the guy.
   
  If you really want to do this yourself then start thinking like a bounty hunter. If it were me and I had to find the guy on my own, I'd use VOIP caller ID spoofing to get around the guys call block, provided he hasn't already ditched the cellphone. Then pretend to be from a local radio station, magazine reseller, whatever and announce they've won tickets to a cruise etc, anything to bait the guy into revealing more information, or agreeing to a meet.
   
  You would be surprised how stupid people can be when they think they are going to get something for little or no effort.
   
  A vicious person might spoof the persons phone number with SIP anonymizers (VOIP) and make a bomb threat or something and it would be traced back to the perps phone number etc.
   
   
  PS don't get on my bad side. 
   
   
   
  Oh one more thing, I can't imagine too many of these expensive amps get sold or installed even in some place as large as Los Angeles. I don't know anything about these amps but do they need any special equipment to set up and use them? For instance special cabling, mounting hardware like a rack, professional installation etc, and maybe call some local shops that might do this kind of work and find out if they've sold any parts or done any install work.
   
   
  god damned it, sorry for all the edits but one last thing, most businesses have insurance against fraud, theft, etc. Call your insurance company and find out if you can make a claim.


----------



## wuwhere

I wonder why it wasn't covered by insurance, if it was even.


----------



## Kodhifi

Quote: 





extrabigmehdi said:


> Off course not, I'm not trying to justify his misfortune. I  just couldn't believe the price.


 

 These amps are likely not intended for home enthusiasts so much as professional installation in movie theaters, recording studios, etc. A home musician who does paying work would have many times the cost of those amps sunk into their gear. Hell my guitar was 1/10 that price


----------



## Kodhifi

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> I wonder why it wasn't covered by insurance, if it was even.


 

 I mentioned that in the post before yours. If all else fails it's definitely tax deductable as a loss.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

wolfetan44 said:


> How would you know though?


The guy would be fine if he didn't know it was illegal, or if he did and was forced to buy it off of him.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





kodhifi said:


> I mentioned that in the post before yours. If all else fails it's definitely tax deductable as a loss.


 
   
  That has to be proven and does one file it last year or this year? What if its recovered eventually? Hypotheticals.


----------



## The Monkey

Typical business insurance policies do not cover this kind of loss.  It's a real problem.  And maybe a business opportunity.  Small business credit card fraud is really damaging to small businesses.
   
  No hard working business owner deserves this, but I feel particularly bad for Todd as a friend and a long-time trustworthy and upstanding vendor, who is also generous with his beer.


----------



## wuwhere

I'm sure a business could get an insurance for this kind of thing but the question is will a business willing to pay an insurance premium for this kind of risk?


----------



## DarKen23

the monkey said:


> Typical business insurance policies do not cover this kind of loss.  It's a real problem.  And maybe a business opportunity.  Small business credit card fraud is really damaging to small businesses.
> 
> No hard working business owner deserves this, but I feel particularly bad for Todd as a friend and a long-time trustworthy and upstanding vendor, who is also generous with his beer.



I say we start a donation. Everyone up for a small chip in? 17-18k loss is huge for small businesses. So if we can get one goin for Todd, I'm in.


----------



## kamikaziH2Omln

My condolences to Todd. He seems like such a great guy. Why does all the worst crap in the world happen to the nicest guys? I live was out in PA, so I can't help much here, but I give best hopes to find this thief!
   
   
  ~Kami


----------



## mucore

Sincerely hope to catch the thief ASAP!


----------



## gmahler2u

Ray samuel had this kind of problem.  Who bought the amp with no money.  I read from his website.
  but too many people like this kind crappy people.


----------



## Magick Man

the monkey said:


> Typical business insurance policies do not cover this kind of loss.  It's a real problem.  And maybe a business opportunity.  Small business credit card fraud is really damaging to small businesses.
> 
> No hard working business owner deserves this, but I feel particularly bad for Todd as a friend and a long-time trustworthy and upstanding vendor, who is also generous with his beer.




Many CC authorization systems off this type of protection, but it isn't exactly cheap. We have it but I've considered taking it off, as we've not had this issue arise in >3 years.


----------



## Bostonears

wuwhere said:


> I wonder why this scum picked up the amps from the FedEx rather than have them delivered.


 
  Because the amps would have been delivered to the address of the real cardholder. (If the scammer had them addressed for delivery anywhere else, he'd be easy to track down.) But I don't understand why FedEx didn't make him show proof of identification, like a driver's license.


----------



## OldSkool

Quote: 





bostonears said:


> Because the amps would have been delivered to the address of the real cardholder. (If the scammer had them addressed for delivery anywhere else, he'd be easy to track down.) But I don't understand why FedEx didn't make him show proof of identification, like a driver's license.


 

 Fedex did check his ID, per their policy. See Todd's post (#44) on page 3.
   
  This sucks for Todd.


----------



## Makiah S

darken23 said:


> I say we start a donation. Everyone up for a small chip in? 17-18k loss is huge for small businesses. So if we can get one goin for Todd, I'm in.




Me too, maybe.there is an ultra.cheap product he.can sell for donations. Like a t shirt or something. To Spread awareness about small business cc fraud


----------



## Mediahound

Did the shipping address match the credit card billing address?
   
  For future I, would only ship to the matching address.


----------



## DarKen23

I wonder if the package was a "signature required" requirement


----------



## Redlah

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Did the shipping address match the credit card billing address?
> 
> For future I, would only ship to the matching address.


 
   Yes! that is a good idea. But . . 
  Check out your transaction gateway's policy if it *verifies the address & additional details* if the shipping address is not the billing address.
  Some gateways would just do nothing to verify the billing address. they just work with Card no. exp date. c v v & security password(if any)..


----------



## DarKen23

I can only imagine how the stolen card's victim reacted when he/she received the monthly statement. Sav-ons $47.56 (ok), wal-greens $12.18 (ok), TTVJ $15,700 (.....mkay....)


----------



## ssrock64

Quote: 





darken23 said:


> I can only imagine how the stolen card's victim reacted when he/she received the monthly statement. Sav-ons $47.56 (ok), wal-greens $12.18 (ok), TTVJ $15,700 (.....mkay....)


 
  More like


----------



## DarKen23

edit


----------



## DarKen23

Quote: 





ssrock64 said:


> More like


----------



## m8o

Regarding the quality of the surveillance/security video, I expect this is more the norm than the exception to the norm.  With that the case, I just don't know how Harold Finch's 'machine' is able to be so accurate in identifying the trouble makers or people in trouble given quality is so low. 
   
  Tho it sure seems we could use a Finch, Reese, and Bear in this situation.


----------



## autoteleology

Agreed, the security camera footage is useless and FedEx should be embarrassed.


----------



## jpittsc

Let's keep this thread alive.  Todd Green is a great guy and this scum needs to be in jail.


----------



## gmahler2u

boycott Fedex!!


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> I could think of more tasteful jokes than this.


 

 Like your avatar, perhaps?


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> Like your avatar, perhaps?


 
  I'm going to say this one time, and Jude might repeat it.
   
  Let's keep this thread serious, stupid comments can be IGNORED, simple just skip over the stupid post like it's not there! 
   
  More importantly, I might start asking around my College and see if I can't get this story spread a little more! The issue is serious, it happen to my parents in there Computer Shop, we lost a Lap Top and like $600 dollars, so it exists and as supports of head fi and friends of Todd [or any dedicated auidphile making a buisness doing what we all enjoy] we should try to get support for him as well as work to prevent this from happening to him or any one else <3
   
  Hang in there Tom  were supporting you!


----------



## Radio_head

This was just put up on the gon by a seller with zero feedback in marina del rey.
   
  If its really been serviced in 2012 its not the same amps, but they may be trying to make it seem older than it is?  Perhaps worth a look.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





radio_head said:


> This was just put up on the gon by a seller with zero feedback in marina del rey.
> 
> If its really been serviced in 2012 its not the same amps, but they may be trying to make it seem older than it is?  Perhaps worth a look.


 
  Even posted the S/N.


----------



## Radio_head

You're right, posted after quick perusal.  No way its the same unit.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





radio_head said:


> You're right, posted after quick perusal.  No way its the same unit.


 
  Never know...thieves are usually not the smartest bunch.


----------



## brams

Quote: 





radio_head said:


> You're right, posted after quick perusal.  No way its the same unit.


 
  Neverthless it's too much of a coincidence especially since the s/n looks like it could easily be faked and the seller has no history ....  IMO this should be investigated.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





brams said:


> Neverthless it's too much of a coincidence especially since the s/n looks like it could easily be faked and the seller has no history ....  IMO this should be investigated.


 
   
  Those are 25th anniversary 509s, they're old, they're all numbered.


----------



## jimndre

If we really think we have a potential lead on the thief, we should not post it here.  Call or e-mail Todd.  Or call the Police.  Just my opinion.  Actually, I did send Todd an email before checking this thread.  Hopefully, if this is the thief, he doesn't see this.


----------



## DarKen23

hifiguy528 said:


> damn, that is awful.  Hope this guy gets cancer and die!!!



Whoa, lets not get carried away too far. Don't worry, he'll get what's comin to him. Karma is real, and it CAN be a real bitc*


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> damn, that is awful.  Hope this guy gets cancer and die!!!


 

 Wow taking it to the extreme there aren't we...?  As said earlier "what goes around comes around. When the **** hits the fan it really does fly." .


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





jimndre said:


> If we really think we have a potential lead on the thief, we should not post it here.  Call or e-mail Todd.  Or call the Police.


 
   
  +1


----------



## areinike

Quote: 





kodhifi said:


> I mentioned that in the post before yours. If all else fails it's definitely tax deductable as a loss.


 
  That's what I was going to say.  I had to do that a few years ago albeit, it was only for $800, but still.  Better than nothing.  Business insurance should help.  My thoughts are that credit card companies are all in it for themselves.  Just being a credit company introduces risk - accept something.  According to your records, it was a legitimate purchase, you have done everything correct, it's the card's fault for giving them a credit card based on false identity.  It might be worth a lawsuit - I'd fight it.  I friggen hate credit card companies - sure they're their for their members - after they nickle and dime them to death with stupid fees and raise rates to 30%+ for being late 10 days one time.  **********.


----------



## wudai_e

Had it ever occurred to anyone the guy in the picture could be just a mule?


----------



## ssrock64

Quote: 





wudai_e said:


> Had it ever occurred to anyone the guy in the picture could be just a mule?


 
  I doubt that high-end audio theft is really that organized.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> damn, that is awful.  Hope this guy gets cancer and die!!!


 
  I'm with you pal. One less scumbag we need to deal with..


----------



## customcoco

ssrock64 said:


> I doubt that high-end audio theft is really that organized.




You never know, it's maybe just the guy's friend.


----------



## customcoco

atbglenn said:


> I'm with you pal. One less scumbag we need to deal with..




That's arguable, but that won't bring the amps back to Todd anyway...


----------



## Mrtn77

Reading this thread is like watching an old-school Western.
  "Let's round up a posse and have us a lynching !"
  Where's D.W. Griffith when you need him ?


----------



## Mediahound

Frankly, the guy looks like actor / comedian Demetri Martin:


----------



## ssrock64

Quote: 





mrtn77 said:


> Reading this thread is like watching an old-school Western.
> "Let's round up a posse and have us a lynching !"
> Where's D.W. Griffith when you need him ?


 
  It's cases like this where we see Head-Fi at its least civil. This forum is usually among the most professional and best-behaved on the internet, but theft, bad customer service, and the age-old Apple vs. Microsoft vs. Open-Source debates tend to bring out the worst in our members.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> You never know, it's maybe just the guy's friend.


 
  they're supposed to check photo IDs when picking it up.  most likely using an ID to buy cigarettes or alcohol faces far more scrutiny.  i forwarded this to my fedex rep and suggested that they need to train the FedEx Office staff on recognizing fakes, or the equipment to do so, recognizing suspicious people and asking them questions, etc.  If enough people contact them about it maybe they will tighten security.


----------



## Todd

Hi All,
   
  Just to clarify a few things...
   
  The shipping address/credit card address matched. Everything lined up on this sale -  I asked the guy for more proof and I received the most recent copy of the cardholders cc statement. I talked on the phone to him numerous times. The amps took 4 weeks to build from EAR and to ship to him so there was less time than it looks like it took to get this going...
   
  I am asking for help identifying the criminal. I thank all of you for your kind remarks - I was and am not looking for sympathy. I just know our community here is large and by some luck I might find this guy with your help. Please do not take up a collection or anything like that. I saw that mentioned and I in no way want that.
   
  I sold a lot of my records that I had accumulated to make up for the cash I had lost in this and the Pinnacle rip off (serial number 9). I had a 25% off sale and that provided enough money to keep me alive and kicking.
   
  And just to add my 2 cents to the cost of high end gear, when you manufacture anything for a niche market, the price is going to be much higher and the number of buyers minimal. AND if those products are state of the art that will increase the price. Any hobby has its top shelf stuff - look at cars for example. Honda vs Bentley, Subaru vs Lamborghini. Volkswagen vs Mercedes. There is always going to be those who want the best whether it be stereo gear, watches, pens (have you seen what a high end pen costs???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), sporting equipment - everything has a high end and to own the best cost a lot of money. So, yes, the EAR 509 is an expensive piece of stereo equipment but it because of its sound quality and the build quality and the fact not many people are willing to shell out the cash - and in this case NOT Their cash...ouch!
   
  Fed Ex did everything they were supposed to do. They were very cooperative and gave the photos without subpoena. They checked the id and it had the correct name and address on the drivers license. They are a business and cannot be the delivery police. I do not hold them at all responsible.
   
  BUT here is what I had to do to keep my business open - I had to put all of this behind me and work my butt off to earn the money that I had stolen from me. If I had pursued this with all of my heart I would be out of business and still have nothing to show for it. I wasn't willing to sacrifice TTVJ for revenge. Not that I don't want to see that happen - its just I had to prioritize what I had to do to survive.
   
  So in spite of all of this we are still open for business and hope to serve any one of you who wants/needs any of the products we sell. And as always, we will do our best to serve you as we would want to be served.
   
  Thanks to all of you for taking the time to look and I still hold out hope that this will be resolved and justice served.
   
  Todd


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





todd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to clarify a few things...
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm a little confused on some of the details. If the billing and shipping address matched, why was it picked up from a FedEX Office location? 
   
  Did the robber actually change the customer's credit card billing address to the FedEX Office location or something?


----------



## caracara08

Sorry if this has been asked, but if everything matched and made sense, what if he/brother just reported the card stolen to get the bank/institution to charge back?  Does that even make sense?  
   
  Charge up a ton of stuff, report the card stolen, get money put back by institution.  
   
  Hope you are able to get something back Todd.  I live about 30 minutes from there so it makes me feel a little worse that someone local would do that to a small business for 15k.  As a new small business just starting, I hope it never happens but I know someday it will.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but if everything matched and made sense, what if he/brother just reported the card stolen to get the bank/institution to charge back?  Does that even make sense?
> 
> Charge up a ton of stuff, report the card stolen, get money put back by institution.
> 
> Hope you are able to get something back Todd.  I live about 30 minutes from there so it makes me feel a little worse that someone local would do that to a small business for 15k.  As a new small business just starting, I hope it never happens but I know someday it will.


 
  ^that could've happened
  Was the card canceled? That's definitely what happens especially when you lose your card. Someone did the same stuff to me a while back and went and ate w/ my money that was on the opposite side of the US. And I still had my card with me. If it's the case that he lost it, you might want to ask the company directly about the card cancelling and if it was stolen or not. 
   
  But Todd, I have lots of respect for you. Spent 4 weeks making an amp, lost it, and still keep up business for your customers. Hope to be a future customer of yours.


----------



## Todd

The card was active. the package was shipped to the billing address but was rerouted to the Fed Ex office by the thief. If you are the recipient and have a tracking number you can have it held for pick up. Needless to say we no longer allow that to occur. We have every package sent signature required and no change of the delivery address.
  
  Trust me - we took precautions and not due to this we have had to make it more difficult for our good customer by having a signature required to receive a package.
   
  Todd


----------



## caracara08

But that isnt what I was getting at.  
   
  Maybe after the purchase, they reported the card stolen, say its identity fraud, the bank pays them back.  If they had a bill, the license matched the name, etc seems one of three things. Either the worker at FedEx allowed it to happen, or it was actually him that ordered it and reported the card stolen, and lastly, the card (and its statement) was stolen and somehow he made a fake ID to show the delivery address?  Unless I am missing something here for not going through 12 pages... that seems the least likely.


----------



## areinike

Better safe then sorry. Especially with high dollar items.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





todd said:


> The card was active. the package was shipped to the billing address but was rerouted to the Fed Ex office by the thief. If you are the recipient and have a tracking number you can have it held for pick up. Needless to say we no longer allow that to occur. We have every package sent signature required and no change of the delivery address.
> 
> Trust me - we took precautions and not due to this we have had to make it more difficult for our good customer by having a signature required to receive a package.
> 
> Todd


 
   
  Yeah, I use the eBay seller protection guidelines even for transactions outside of eBay. Those state any item over $250. requires a signature for delivery. 
   
  Just stating that I think will thwart potential thieves.


----------



## ssrock64

Todd, you're handling this in the right way. It has to hurt hard, but you're being very smart about it. Commendations.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

It's hard to be a seller these days. I always worry about "charge backs" and fraud claims because it's impossible to win those. 

I really hope the thief gets caught and your money is recovered.


----------



## jpittsc

This hurts everyone.  Cyber crime absolutely can drive the small entrepreneur under, short-circuit cottage innovation and, ultimately, drive product beyond the reach of most of us.  Outrageous that it takes months to get images to the Torrance police.  Time to get serious about cyber crime.


----------



## Thracian

Don't worry, karma will kick the butt out of this guy. Who knows? Maybe he's plugs it into the wall and there's a surge and the amp blows up. And maybe a fragment stabs him in the eye. Or neck. Or face. Or chops his nose off. Or whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope that guy is reading this right now...


----------



## dgilz

Sorry for you Todd, this is a really nasty blow, I hope your business will go over this.

Can't the American head-fi community mobilize and for the next two month or so make their next buys at TTVJ to help recover ? I mean don't buy extra gear, but only to help TTVJ stay in business while buying what you would have bought elsewhere anyway, in TTVJ's just to show sympathy and at least counterbalance the effects of this steal ?


----------



## etys rule

Quote: 





dgilz said:


> Sorry for you Todd, this is a really nasty blow, I hope your business will go over this.
> 
> Can't the American head-fi community mobilize and for the next two month or so make their next buys at TTVJ to help recover ? I mean don't buy extra gear, but only to help TTVJ stay in business while buying what you would have bought elsewhere anyway, in TTVJ's just to show sympathy and at least counterbalance the effects of this steal ?


 

 That's a great idea. However, as Todd ships internationally, and with the strength of the euro vs the dollar, it would make even more sense for our international members to throw their business Todd's way. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Zuqi

I would say "Help Us to Identify a Thief" is a more appropriate title. Still, I'm sorry for Todd's lost and hope all people who did bad deeds get what they deserve, but the title sounds like "Let's catch the thief and vent our anger on him" to me.
  What I love about head-fi is it's sanity attitude, since to describe equipment require rational thoughts, and that's what most member usually do on head-fi. I hope to see more rational reaction to this sad matter. This is just my point of view.


----------



## dgilz

etys rule said:


> That's a great idea. However, as Todd ships internationally, and with the strength of the euro vs the dollar, it would make even more sense for our international members to throw their business Todd's way. Wouldn't you agree?




Yes indeed, but being currently unemployed my middle name is actually more "broke" than "richie"  
When I'll have a better situation, I'd gladly buy from Todd's shop, but my system is so good as is for the moment, all I need is just a second headphone amp for my AKG K340 vintage, but as you americans still rely on fancy 110 volts, I can't buy that kind of stuff at TTVJ


----------



## Mrtn77

"Can't the American head-fi community mobilize and for the next two month or so make their next buys at TTVJ to help recover ?"
   
  You know, this does seem more constructive than wishing death by cancer on a stranger !
  Good thing some people have a keener sense of restraint than others.


----------



## Magick Man

dgilz said:


> Sorry for you Todd, this is a really nasty blow, I hope your business will go over this.
> 
> Can't the American head-fi community mobilize and for the next two month or so make their next buys at TTVJ to help recover ? I mean don't buy extra gear, but only to help TTVJ stay in business while buying what you would have bought elsewhere anyway, in TTVJ's just to show sympathy and at least counterbalance the effects of this steal ?




Yes, it is a great idea, and I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

Usually a fraud like this would come either from trying to gain "recognition" from a criminal community, wanting the amps for himself or he was commissioned to do this by a third party.
I once knew a few people who made thousands of dollars by scamming businesses. They would find people looking for a product, offer it to them for about 75% of the normal cost, fraud companies that are selling that product to get it then sell it to the buyer. 

For that reason even if the amps are found, it most likely will not be the theif in posession of them.

I'm close to certain he would not put them on any open market.

You'd be more likely to find him bragging about this accomplishment somewhere.


----------



## devhen

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> Agreed, the security camera footage is useless and FedEx should be embarrassed.


 
   
  Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> boycott Fedex!!


 
   
  This is silliness.
   
  Have you ever watched a reality crime show or documentary that showed security camera footage? Its all low res just like the Fedex footage is. It would take a *LOT* of disk space and a fair amount of computing power to record and store high resolution, 24/7 video from multiple security cameras. It will happen eventually but for now that's just the reality of it. Fedex is no different than the millions of other locations using the same kind of security camera equipment.


----------



## OldSkool

Quote: 





devhen said:


> This is silliness.
> 
> Have you ever watched a reality crime show or documentary that showed security camera footage? Its all low res just like the Fedex footage is. It would take a *LOT* of disk space and a fair amount of computing power to record and store high resolution, 24/7 video from multiple security cameras. It will happen eventually but for now that's just the reality of it. Fedex is no different than the millions of other locations using the same kind of security camera equipment.


 

 Spot on.


----------



## Liver

Quote: 





devhen said:


> This is silliness.
> 
> Have you ever watched a reality crime show or documentary that showed security camera footage? Its all low res just like the Fedex footage is. It would take a *LOT* of disk space and a fair amount of computing power to record and store high resolution, 24/7 video from multiple security cameras. It will happen eventually but for now that's just the reality of it. Fedex is no different than the millions of other locations using the same kind of security camera equipment.


 
   
  That is incorrect, this is my proof.


----------



## ssrock64

Quote: 





devhen said:


> This is silliness.
> 
> Have you ever watched a reality crime show or documentary that showed security camera footage? Its all low res just like the Fedex footage is. It would take a *LOT* of disk space and a fair amount of computing power to record and store high resolution, 24/7 video from multiple security cameras. It will happen eventually but for now that's just the reality of it. Fedex is no different than the millions of other locations using the same kind of security camera equipment.


 
  That's the truth. My old neighborhood coordinates with local police and has tons of disk space (set up professionally) for security cameras they put up after thefts were reported, but they still can't get more than a barely-identifiable blur of a human or a blob of a car.


----------



## jpittsc

ATM cameras work pretty well.  And your old neighborhood installed security cameras?


----------



## Doc-holliday

Companies like Axis, Arecont and Vivotek make HD cameras from 720 to 1080 and even over 2K video resolutions in some cases. 
   
  Storage and camera cost does indeed go up pretty fast.  To put it in perspective a regular 640X40 image is roughly 1/6h the image size and thus 1/6th the storage of a 1080 frame.   That means every gig you needed before is now multiplied to 6gb. 
   
  That being said with the H.264 compression now widly used in the CCTV world, you could easily get a month's recording out of 6TB of storage depending on your settings on a small camera setup using 1080 cameras. 
   
   
  It is indeed true FedEx would have the wherewithal to install a better camera system but is it also true that they are not alone and the majority of security cameras out there are still recording at standard TV res or less.  Certainly nothing warranting "boycotting" them over but perhaps suggesting they do some upgrades.


----------



## ssrock64

Quote: 





jpittsc said:


> ATM cameras work pretty well.  And your old neighborhood installed security cameras?


 
  Let's just say I lived a privileged childhood.


----------



## autoteleology

> This is silliness.
> 
> Have you ever watched a reality crime show or documentary that showed security camera footage? Its all low res just like the Fedex footage is. It would take a *LOT* of disk space and a fair amount of computing power to record and store high resolution, 24/7 video from multiple security cameras. It will happen eventually but for now that's just the reality of it. Fedex is no different than the millions of other locations using the same kind of security camera equipment.


 
   
  Utter balderdash.
   

 the raw cost of storage as of this year is about a gigabyte per penny, which is what Amazon Glacier charges to store data.
 you can buy a high-end Intel Core i7 for about three hundred bucks, which should do you just fine in terms of processing power.
 You could use a $20 webcam and get a 720p picture, much less what a decent camera could provide.
   
   
  I worked at a franchised McDonald's for about nine months, and the place had about fifteen cameras, all high-definition, probably at about 20-30FPS running at the same time. Frankly, there is no excuse for recording quality of such shameful caliber given the financial resources that FedEx likely has, especially compared to a McDonald's.



   

  These pictures look like they were taken with a toaster.


----------



## devhen

I agree that the quality is laughable and that it would be feasible for someone like Fedex to install high-def security cam systems I was just pointing out that low-def systems are still extremely common. Hopefully things like this help that to change much faster but these kinds of things have been happening all along and the majority of places are still using these crappy low quality systems. And I doubt a single Fedex location makes anywhere near what a single McDonalds does. But I digress, you make good points and you're absolutely right that it would be feasible for most medium or large businesses and would be relatively easy to setup if you know what you're doing. And with how much money is at stake in this particular situation I think TTVJ would be totally justified in complaining to Fedex about the terrible security camera footage quality. I just don't think Fedex "should be embarrassed" or that they should be boycotted when those types of systems are as common as they are.
   
  Anyway... sorry to hijack the thread. Lets hope the perp can be tracked down.


----------



## StewieMonSta

Maybe you could set up a donation thing to help get his money back, if he really was a good member I am sure people who know him may donate a few dollars.


----------



## TwoTrack

Very sad to see this happen to Todd, a great guy.


----------



## bbrock

There is an ad on audiogon for ear 509 in Marina del Rey from a user with No feedback.


----------



## bbrock

Spoke to Todd and the units on Agon are different serial #s


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





bbrock said:


> Spoke to Todd and the units on Agon are different serial #s


 
   
  Unfortunate, that sounded promising for a second.


----------



## doublea71

Did he post pics of the serial numbers on Audiogon? Were the serial numbers verified by the manufacturer as legitimate? There's a chance the thief posted fake numbers to make a sale. He could be using a VPN to avoid being traced to an ip address - this would give him enough cover to try to find a buyer online who doesn't first ask for a picture of the serial numbers. The buyer ends up with stolen goods and the seller disappears like Kaiser Soze. My tinfoil hat tells me this is possible.


----------



## Radio_head

This same listing has been discussed on pages 10/11.  Do not seem to be the same units.


----------



## jmcejuela

Quote: 





dgilz said:


> Sorry for you Todd, this is a really nasty blow, I hope your business will go over this.
> 
> Can't the American head-fi community mobilize and for the next two month or so make their next buys at TTVJ to help recover ? I mean don't buy extra gear, but only to help TTVJ stay in business while buying what you would have bought elsewhere anyway, in TTVJ's just to show sympathy and at least counterbalance the effects of this steal ?


 
   
  In order to help Todd, this is the most sensible proposal so far.


----------



## fyu

wow. I hope this guy gets caught, but the chances are really low, unless somebody here walks into this guys apartment. Nobody is going to buy expensive specialized audio hardware to flip. They are probably using it themselves or maybe even parting it out.


----------



## N0sferatu

Quote: 





fyu said:


> wow. I hope this guy gets caught, but the chances are really low, unless somebody here walks into this guys apartment. Nobody is going to buy expensive specialized audio hardware to flip. They are probably using it themselves or maybe even parting it out.


 
   
  x2
   
  Plus, if the thief plans on selling the equipment he'll probably wait quite a while for things to "cool down" before making a move on them.
   
  Good luck but it's doubtful he'll get caught.


----------



## CrazyRay

He will have to wait a very long time before anyone on this forum will forget!


----------



## jpittsc

This thread certainly is going to pop up for anyone using Google to research the brand and model.


----------



## jpittsc

Like the speed breaks in neighborhoods, this would be OK if it didn't apply to me.  Or, at least after certain hours of the morning.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

doublea71 said:


> Did he post pics of the serial numbers on Audiogon? Were the serial numbers verified by the manufacturer as legitimate? There's a chance the thief posted fake numbers to make a sale. He could be using a VPN to avoid being traced to an ip address - this would give him enough cover to try to find a buyer online who doesn't first ask for a picture of the serial numbers. The buyer ends up with stolen goods and the seller disappears like Kaiser Soze. My tinfoil hat tells me this is possible.



VPNs keep logs for the most part.
Unless he has some shady russian VPN.
This kind of reminds me of a story where a guy had his car stolen and 30 years later he sees it on ebay and contacts the police to finally get it back in mint condition.


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

Sorry to hear that this has happened to Todd.  Tar and Flog the criminal.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





gl1tch3d said:


> VPNs keep logs for the most part.


 
  Since when?
   
  Of course some of them do, but go find a VPN that keeps logs for more than a week..


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Since when?
> 
> Of course some of them do, but go find a VPN that keeps logs for more than a week..


 
  If the whole point of using a VPN is for privacy, then I don't see why anyone in the right mind would choose one that keeps logs.


----------



## autoteleology

> If the whole point of using a VPN is for privacy, then I don't see why anyone in the right mind would choose one that keeps logs.


 
   
  This.


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> This.


 
  You left my name out


----------



## autoteleology

> You left my name out


 
   
  I usually try to cut out as much stuff in quote blocks as I can. I only leave in the name and link if the quote is on a different page.


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





> I usually try to cut out as much stuff in quote blocks as I can. I only leave in the name and link if the quote is on a different page.


 
  Oh, ok


----------



## GL1TCH3D

jtaylor991 said:


> customcoco said:
> 
> 
> > Since when?
> ...




A lot of them publicize that they don't have logs but then people find out that they do.
Maybe the scammer really didn't check if the VPN he was using had logs or not. Also from what was described, he would have to find a VPN based in SoCal to make it seem like he was using regular internet, if he was using a VPN at all, this also limits the choices of VPN providers. He more likely just found an unprotected wifi to do this in which case the router would probably still have his device used logged. (Really depends on what internet he used at this point...)


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





gl1tch3d said:


> A lot of them publicize that they don't have logs but then people find out that they do.
> Maybe the scammer really didn't check if the VPN he was using had logs or not. Also from what was described, he would have to find a VPN based in SoCal to make it seem like he was using regular internet, if he was using a VPN at all, this also limits the choices of VPN providers. He more likely just found an unprotected wifi to do this in which case the router would probably still have his device used logged. (Really depends on what internet he used at this point...)


 

 Of course. But come on, the guy has stolen $15k amps. He checked that out.
   
  I don't get your second point : Why would he absolutely want to look like he's using regular internet? The unprotected wifi doesn't change anything at all, since VPN's were created to encrypt your data from you to the server and back...


----------



## devhen

And routers don't log internet activity.


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





devhen said:


> And routers don't log internet activity.


 
  Even if they did (I'm sure some do), why would a coffee shop owner know what to do? And it'd be impossible to know which computer was his. Even if you could logically deduce that from which computers were doing the kind of stuff this guy would would have been doing, I doubt that MAC Address will be very helpful...


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





devhen said:


> And routers don't log internet activity.


 

 Yeah but internet access providers do, that's where the VPN comes into play.


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

It seems a little odd that within the time and space of these fifteen pages of blogging there hasn't been a real breakthrough in the case?  Still it is great that the all the headfi community has come together to brainstorm this injustice.  I CERTAINLY WOULD NOT BE AGAINST THE IDEA OF CONTRIBUTING TO A FINANCIAL DONATION TO HELP TODD RECOVER; SAY $50 OR $75 OR PERHAPS PLACING AN ORDER FOR SOME NEW LPS.  Someone instruct me on how I can help?


----------



## jimndre

I'm not sure how to organize a collection, but supporting Todd by being a customer is easy.  Just order from ttvjaudio.com or call Toll free 866-444-3910 or 406-285-3910 to place an order.


----------



## eahm

Sorry I didn't read every post, did you post this on reddit as well? They will find the guy in a day!


----------



## Edwood

So close to where I live.  Too bad the security cams weren't higher resolution, although he's hiding his face pretty well.
   
  Will keep an eye out, I'm in the Torrance area often.


----------



## AntonIvehed

I really hope you catch this d-bag!


----------



## pandab55

I'd like to donate to help cover the loss.


----------



## Todd

Mission Accomplished. Thank you everybody who helped. There will be a LOT more details to come but lets just say I am HAPPY for now! Look for an update late this afternoon or early tomorrow.
   
  Todd


----------



## Magick Man

Score! Woohoo!


----------



## NA Blur

I am glad that the issue is resolved.  Hopefully the community helped.


----------



## kramer5150

Awesome... Justice prevails.


----------



## devhen

This is awesome, congrats Todd! Can't wait to hear the details.


----------



## Frank I

great news hope t works out well for you


----------



## bozebuttons

Great news Todd ,This made my day, you deserve it.


----------



## Edwood

Nice that the Torrance PD has the amps in custody.  We should meet up for lunch before after you're done with Torrance PD.


----------



## ssrock64

Quote: 





edwood said:


> Nice that the Torrance PD has the amps in custody.  We should meet up for lunch before after you're done with Torrance PD.


 
  Great news! I'm looking forward to the details. Hopefully there's no damage or anything idiotic like that...


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Good to hear that the issue has been resolved!


----------



## CoryGillmore

Lynch mob!! lol


----------



## Dyaems

thanks guys


----------



## jimndre

Most awesome!  This made my day.


----------



## Kjeldsen

Well what do you know. I was just thinking about how this matter was progressing.
   
  Incredible! So happy for you


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Wow!


----------



## plainsong

I don't post so much anymore, not so heavy in the game, and the old community seems mostly gone. But I do drop back in from time to time to lurk, and my heart dropped to my stomach to see this happen to Todd.


----------



## Lil' Knight

plainsong said:


> I don't post so much anymore, not so heavy in the game, and the old community seems mostly gone. But I do drop back in from time to time to lurk, and my heart dropped to my stomach to see this happen to Todd.



QFT.

Good luck with everything, Todd.


----------



## doublea71

Very glad you're getting your stuff back - being robbed is not pleasant.


----------



## absolutk

Having just had a $4000 electric bike stolen from my building (and insurance refusing to cover the loss), I can only empathize on how overjoyed you must be. Looking forward to the details! Congrats!


----------



## MrViolin

Happy for ya man


----------



## CEE TEE

RIGHT ON.  Can't wait to hear details...


----------



## GloryUprising

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> RIGHT ON.  Can't wait to hear details...


 
  +1


----------



## kamikaziH2Omln

Awesome!!! I love hearing this!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I've been sick and not posted here for weeks, but had to chime in with Congrats!  The criminal had enough info to be an identity thief, and I wonder if the credit card owner is a bigger victim.


----------



## Redlah

The only reason I'm still subscribed to this thread because I want to see how it is solved. How it will feel to think that I'm spitting on the face of the thief. Can't wait to see his face. I hope there will be detailed description.

[COLOR=FF00AA][COLOR=FF00AA]Congrats! Todd, Sir.[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## faverodefavero

Made my day! I don't even post anymore (not so much into the hobby, for now). But, well, this is some great news (must say I didn't expected it to happen, but I'm sure glad it did!!).

Congratulations Todd!! Hope this kind of thing never happen to you - or any of us, around here (audiophile stuff is expensive, damn!) - ever, again.


----------



## gelocks

Quote: 





redlah said:


> The only reason I'm still subscribed to this thread because I want to see how it is solved. How it will feel to think that I'm spitting on the face of the thief. Can't wait to see his face. I hope there will be detailed description.
> 
> Congrats! Todd, Sir.


 
   
  This!
  Details Details Details! 
   
  Congrats Todd!


----------



## CrazyRay

The suspense is killing us Todd!


----------



## Magick Man

crazyray said:


> The suspense is killing us Todd!




Yep, need more input, did he go down "Cops style" or with a whimper?


----------



## catspaw

Since i Live in Poland i wont be able to activly help, however, a few tips might come in handy.
  1st, would be good if the person who got their credit card stolen was contacted.
   
  Odds are the thief is a known person to the victim.
  Assuming this is wrong, the victim might be able to narrow down the area or time frame when the credit cards were stolen, ginving a starting point or an operative area to work with (i doubt the thief is smart enought to steal outside his comfort zone).
   
  Finally, Taking the picture and asking in shops around the area i mentioned previously if they recognize someone like that in their neibourhood.
   
  Its a bit Raw, but you have to start somewhere.
   
  Well kinda outdated information i guess...
   
  Batman Did it again!


----------



## jonyoo

He must have really really wanted some amps to go all the way stealing a credit card to purchase them.
  Hope you find out whoever is responsible and have them castrated.


----------



## Redlah

catspaw said:


> Since i Live in Poland i wont be able to activly help, however, a few tips might come in handy.
> 1st, would be good if the person who got their credit card stolen was contacted.
> 
> Odds are the thief is a known person to the victim.
> ...







jonyoo said:


> He must have really really wanted some amps to go all the way stealing a credit card to purchase them.
> Hope you find out whoever is responsible and have them castrated.




Read the posts from the previous page. They got the thief. At least the amps for sure. We are waiting for the details on how it was accomplished .


----------



## catspaw

Yeah, i read the info later on and noticed i was so late to the party that there was noone left.


----------



## jude

As was previously stated, Todd's gear was recovered, which is awesome!
   
  Kudos to the Torrance Police department for working with any tips they were given, and doggedly investigating and pursuing those responsible.
   
  As for the details: As I understand it, the Torrance Police are still hard at work on the case. As more details are released, we'll post them here.


----------



## catspaw

Oh... Yeah, if the Police havent closed the case they might not want to reveal all the information regarding the Investigation as it might make it easier for the perpetrator to avoid the authorities.


----------



## leg-ranger

Are laws are so screwed up in this Country.  The dude should lose both hands!


----------



## Crispy808

I hope anyone who is willing to spend $15K+ frequents audio message boards.  This should be posted on all forums. 
   
  Edit:  Whoops.  I didn't read through the whole thread.


----------



## hifimanrookie

I only hope this loser wont just throw the amps away into the trash now because of fear because of this understandable headhunt..

it would be a terrible shame and a big loss for the rightfull owners!! 

I saw it happen a couple of times when i worked at the leiden (in the netherlands..lolz) police department. Twice we found a stolen item completely destroyed at the trash graveyard. 

That would be such a shame..those kind of people buy stuff with stolen creditcards to sell it to others as fast as possible..on ebay, local papers and other places...they dont care if they have to dismiss of it when noticed..i mean..generally..

but u also have stupid peeeeps..who actually buy stuff for themselves with 'found' creditcards..

good luck guys..hope u catch them..and find the amps in one piece...and i hope the seller is insured for this!

Edit..just read the amps are back to the rightful owners..thank god!!!


----------



## The Monkey

Jude, it may be a good idea to edit the original post so folks are up to date without reading through the whole thread.  Just my $.02.


----------



## Gintaras

congrats to Todd. hopefully this scumbag will be amped from his rear now


----------



## achristilaw

Todd is in Torrance Ca. this morning (both him and his son) to meet law enforcement. They will bundle up the ill gotten booty, package it carefully and be off to Montana! Todd and his boy will drive in relays... I was on the phone line with Todd a week back when word came down the case broke.....I'll let Todd bask in the glory and details when he gets back!! Our prayers and positive thinking were a big help!!


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

Congrats to Todd and all the headfiers who help Todd resolve his problem.  We truly are a great community.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> Jude, it may be a good idea to edit the original post so folks are up to date without reading through the whole thread.  Just my $.02.


 
   
  Good point, Dinny. Will do.


----------



## Maxvla

So this is the same guy who stole the other amp? Handy.


----------



## turokrocks

Karma @ its best...
   
  Todd, I am more than happy for you.
   
  Good will prevail.
   
  "Its not about how much good/light there is , but how much it can affect evil/darkness..."


----------



## audionewbi

Glad that it was more than a successful event.


----------



## jonyoo

so...he was caught but no castration?
  justice system needs improving.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





jonyoo said:


> so...he was caught but no castration?
> justice system needs improving.


 
   
  IF there would punishment thorugh castration for every thief in this world i am afraid we would have too many poeple without testicles walking around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  seriously, what counts is that thief went into custody and justice prevailed. i supposeTodd is happy about recovering his gear and about thief getting the deserved. so far so happy. lets wait for the real story from Todd, he is the one who has the right, not we.


----------



## audionewbi

The good news is he did not recover only gear lost in this case but apparently this has happened to him once more and he was able to recover that gear as well. So I hope this means that the "Deal of the Day" offers will be activated soon again


----------



## DefQon

Glad it was found both the monoblocks and the pinnacle. So assuming this is done by one person?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





jonyoo said:


> so...he was caught but no castration?
> justice system needs improving.


 
  Please may I know where are you from?  I will never think of going there...OMG..just the idea, gives me the shakes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


> castration


----------



## Gintaras

lol, that becomes funny now, i suggest avoid places where circumcision is practiced... ROFL :-D


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> lol, that becomes funny now, i suggest avoid places where circumcision is practiced... ROFL :-D


 

 That would be the US and Israel ...


----------



## Gintaras

I know my friend, this why :-D


----------



## hifimanrookie

lee730 said:


> That would be the US and Israel ...



In some islamitic countries u loose ur hand (or fingers) if ur got caught stealing..if iam notmistaken. It was like that in the not so far away past..but am almost sure it still exists nowadays in certain cultures.


----------



## jtaylor991

Guys,. let's seriously quit the talk of removing body parts for theft of currency. I'm not one to get "butthurt"/offended on the internet but c'mon, let's be reasonable.
  Me personally, if I were robbed, I couldn't care much less as long as I get my stuff back and I can slap him in the face for wasting my time, and that it doesn't happen again to anyone else.


----------



## JuanseAmador

Since you guys love to get threads out of topic  (no offense), I'm going to try and get it back on it's original direction.

Do you have some updates, Jude?

***EDIT***

Sorry, my bad. I just saw the updates on the first post .


----------



## DavidMahler

Congratulations Todd!!!
   
  since this turned out to be so  successful, could someone please do this thread over again for Mikhail Rotenberg of Single Power.  Stole a collective estimated 200 grand from head-fi members (10k of which is my money).  :'(
   
  EDIT: I should say here, that I have no expectation that the losses could ever be recouped from Single Power.  I'm just in awe of what head-fi & Todd were able to do here! Todd is one of the nicest guys I've dealt with and I'm super happy for this win!


----------



## jonyoo

i dont see castration off topic to "Let's Catch A Thief!!" at all.
  Seems most appropriate.


----------



## midnightwalker

Congratulation Todd !!!
   
  I am really happy not only because you got your stuffs back but also you received a great support from the community, that is more important than the stuffs to me 
   
   
  BTW, still waiting for the details...


----------



## Happy Camper

[COLOR=FF00AA]OUTSTANDING!!![/COLOR]


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





jonyoo said:


> i dont see castration off topic to "Let's Catch A Thief!!" at all.
> Seems most appropriate.


 
  Not to start a flame war, but how exactly is mutilating any body part let alone that at all appropriate for theft of a physical object? Why exert physical violence against someone who didn't do that in the first place? Then the person doing that would become an even worse perpetrator than the original.


----------



## jonyoo

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Not to start a flame war, but how exactly is mutilating any body part let alone that at all appropriate for theft of a physical object? Why exert physical violence against someone who didn't do that in the first place? Then the person doing that would become an even worse perpetrator than the original.


 
  If this form of justice were enforced and one made an example, then I can assure theft crimes will disappear or decrease dramatically.
 Some may see it as mutilation. Some may see it as justice for the greater good of society.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Quote: 





jonyoo said:


> If this form of justice were enforced and one made an example, then I can assure theft crimes will disappear or decrease dramatically.
> Some may see it as mutilation. Some may see it as justice for the greater good of society.


 
  Wow, what a utilitarian concept. Unfortunately a room full of squirrely old men in powdered wigs came to the insane conclusion that due process and judicial discretion was preferable to the old story of the head that found itself on the summit of a pike.


----------



## jonyoo

Quote: 





ericfarrell85 said:


> Wow, what a utilitarian concept. Unfortunately a room full of squirrely old men in powdered wigs came to the insane conclusion that due process and judicial discretion was preferable to the old story of the head that found itself on the summit of a pike.


 
  Right? All that junk is unnecessary. Should be simple. If you don't want to die just don't do anything that would make you a criminal. Doesn't give a way out for people with lots of money either which is good. And if the rich criminals went under capital punishment, then the money that he or she use to own could be used for the good of society. It's all about the good of society. A society that people like Todd, you and me is part of.


----------



## catspaw

Quote: 





jonyoo said:


> Right? All that junk is unnecessary. Should be simple. If you don't want to die just don't do anything that would make you a criminal. Doesn't give a way out for people with lots of money either which is good. And if the rich criminals went under capital punishment, then the money that he or she use to own could be used for the good of society. It's all about the good of society. A society that people like Todd, you and me is part of.


 
  THe main problem with that concept is when ppl get framed. Thats why its easier to convict someone for theft and send them to jail for 1 year rather than get the capital punishment.
   
  Anyway, Laws are there the proctect the rich and powerfull, have no doubt (since its basicly writen by them).
  I could give 100 examples or explain this from a theorical point of view, but i belive either most people already know this, or those who dont, or dont want to know.
   
  THe only real power of the people is mass hysteria or rage. Basicly is when humans get pissed off enought to ignore rules and just do what they want.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





catspaw said:


> THe main problem with that concept is when ppl get framed. Thats why its easier to convict someone for theft and send them to jail for 1 year rather than get the capital punishment.
> 
> Anyway, Laws are there the proctect the rich and powerfull, have no doubt (since its basicly writen by them).
> I could give 100 examples or explain this from a theorical point of view, but i belive either most people already know this, or those who dont, or dont want to know.
> ...


 

 Thus for our founding fathers enacting the right to bear arms. The point was to have your Government serve you. Not the other way around ...


----------



## catspaw

Well, after seeing the update, im happy that the damage was undone. I hope the thief pays for the crime he commited in fair amount.
  Congratulations to Todd, and the police.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





catspaw said:


> Well, after seeing the update, im happy that the damage was undone. I hope the thief pays for the crime he commited in fair amount.
> Congratulations to Todd, and the police.


 

 Don't drop the soap .


----------



## kozmo




----------



## mcullinan

Great! I do want to hear the details though...


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Great to hear!


----------



## wuwhere

They got arrested.
   
  http://www.torranceca.gov/TPD/Documents/13-019_I-Cs_CC_FRAUD_PUBLIC__130012291.pdf


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> They got arrested.
> 
> http://www.torranceca.gov/TPD/Documents/13-019_I-Cs_CC_FRAUD_PUBLIC__130012291.pdf


 
  thanks for the detail.
  i think they deserve it,
  Congrats to Todd


----------



## CrazyRay

Justice prevails!


----------



## howzitboy

i love a happy ending... glad they caught them and busted up that crime ring!!!


----------



## Jakerpoo

bad. ass.


----------



## reddyxm

Grats Todd!
   
  Look at those smug little faces. lol


----------



## justhavingfun

WOW!! Congratulation to Todd recovering the stolen goods. I hope those thieves get what they deserve to full extent of the law, which may not be enough I am afraid.


----------



## Frank I

LMAO Good for everyone involved. Nice work by the Police Dept and San Quentin gets three deserving residents for the next 20 yrs. or so. the ballsy  thing is they hit Todd twice. happy for Todd and this is good for all of who sell their gear and Jude is to be commended for posting and helping with this. This is a win-win for everyone in this community.


----------



## N0sferatu

impressive.  I said a few pages back I doubt they would get caught and I'm glad I was wrong


----------



## dsound

Congrats Todd.  
   
  Also, I heard the Jerky you brought the officer was really tasty


----------



## jtaylor991

Doing undoable harm to someone as a means of "justice" is never the way to go, because *when* you screw up, look at what you've done. Aside from that, how is irreversible physical damage to someone ever justified if they didn't do the same to you? Money is not the same thing as a physical part of your being, so it would never be OK in any situation to do something like that for a crime like this. Justice shouldn't be about punitive damages, it should be about undoing the wrong that was done (to the furthest degree possible). If you killed someone, the best you can do is keep them from doing it again, so we have life sentences. There's MANY people who have sat on death row who were later found innocent. Just imagine, how much harm would have been done to those hundreds of innocent people if it weren't for their very ardent defense attorneys? In my eyes, one innocent person's suffering is one too many, and with stuff like that happening we should never do anything irreversible like that.
  I understand where you're coming from though with scaring other people off from doing it, but I'm not one to believe in negative reinforcement. It just comes down to being for punishment rather than justice. Seriously, how is cutting someone's manhood fixing the problem? No matter the consequences if people think they can get away with it, bad things will still happen.
   
  If I get shut down, fine, I understand, but I still defend the relevance of this to the conversation. We're talking about potential consequences for a thief in a thread about a thief being caught, seems relevant enough to me, especially if no one is objecting.


----------



## devhen

Thank you. You're the first person to make a reasoned and sane post to this thread regarding punishment. And I agree that its not entirely off-topic. Its just been completely ridiculous and idiotic up to this point. I understand the desire to show fervent support for Todd but if anyone here seriously believes a man should lose parts of his body because of a theft.... well then I don't know what to say. We're lucky you're not in charge of our country's laws because we'd live in a terrible place.


----------



## livewire

They look like such fine young lads.


----------



## jonyoo

Quote: 





devhen said:


> Thank you. You're the first person to make a reasoned and sane post to this thread regarding punishment. And I agree that its not entirely off-topic. Its just been completely ridiculous and idiotic up to this point. I understand the desire to show fervent support for Todd but if anyone here seriously believes a man should lose parts of his body because of a theft.... well then I don't know what to say. We're lucky you're not in charge of our country's laws because we'd live in a terrible place.


 
  Well if you think a safe place is a terrible place. I can not argue with you.


----------



## 3rdear

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> They got arrested.
> 
> http://www.torranceca.gov/TPD/Documents/13-019_I-Cs_CC_FRAUD_PUBLIC__130012291.pdf


 
  That was a pretty big string of scams.  They're own greed probably left a trail that made it that much more evident to the cops.


----------



## catspaw

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Doing undoable harm to someone as a means of "justice" is never the way to go, because *when* you screw up, look at what you've done. Aside from that, how is irreversible physical damage to someone ever justified if they didn't do the same to you? Money is not the same thing as a physical part of your being, so it would never be OK in any situation to do something like that for a crime like this. Justice shouldn't be about punitive damages, it should be about undoing the wrong that was done (to the furthest degree possible). If you killed someone, the best you can do is keep them from doing it again, so we have life sentences. There's MANY people who have sat on death row who were later found innocent. Just imagine, how much harm would have been done to those hundreds of innocent people if it weren't for their very ardent defense attorneys? In my eyes, one innocent person's suffering is one too many, and with stuff like that happening we should never do anything irreversible like that.
> I understand where you're coming from though with scaring other people off from doing it, but I'm not one to believe in negative reinforcement. It just comes down to being for punishment rather than justice. Seriously, how is cutting someone's manhood fixing the problem? No matter the consequences if people think they can get away with it, bad things will still happen.
> 
> If I get shut down, fine, I understand, but I still defend the relevance of this to the conversation. We're talking about potential consequences for a thief in a thread about a thief being caught, seems relevant enough to me, especially if no one is objecting.


 
  This would be Perfect if we lived in a Perfect World.
  The main problem when you idolize the idea of fair/just system is that many will take advantyge of it. Personally i dont like the idea of some punishments like death penalty, but i live in Europe, not in USA, so i probably should reserve my judgement on something that is in a culture that is different from mine (not by much, but hey!).
   
  If we try to archive personal moral rectitude, the general outcome is beeing abused by those who do not posses such moreal code (i speak from expirience here), and you either accept a life of abuse for your own principals, or most likely change to a more practical behaviour.
   
  Its totally off track now... but i do agree that supporting a member of this community with such viceral and violence suggesting shouts is not the right way.
  Fervor and Zealousy is what normally makes civilized people look like a bunch of cavemen.


----------



## Currawong

Just a reminder, before anyone makes further posts, that we don't do the discussion of politics on Head-Fi.


----------



## JuanseAmador

currawong said:


> Just a reminder, before anyone makes further posts, that we don't do the discussion of politics on Head-Fi.




Thanks!


----------



## jonyoo

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Just a reminder, before anyone makes further posts, that we don't do the discussion of politics on Head-Fi.


 
  Yes. Exactly. Thank You


----------



## Mediahound

Wow, 37 victims...
   
  Very glad arrests have been made however it looks like the police believe these guys were working for someone still at large.


----------



## ssrock64

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Wow, 37 victims...
> 
> Very glad arrests have been made however it looks like the police believe these guys were working for someone still at large.


 
  I guess my joke about a "high-end audio theft industry" was actually right on par.


----------



## Magick Man

ssrock64 said:


> I guess my joke about a "high-end audio theft industry" was actually right on par.




Yeah, it has the whiff of being "Mob related" now, doesn't it?


----------



## ssrock64

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Yeah, it has the whiff of being "Mob related" now, doesn't it?


 
  By the way, I've seen your profile in the past and I'm insanely jealous of your ability to fulfill your passion for cars. I'm not sure if I've ever mentioned that before.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Yeah i agree..funny is that many of the cars u have in real life i own in scale 1/18, respect for ur good taste in cars!


----------



## elrod-tom

I'm so happy to hear this, it literally makes my day!
   
  Todd is one of the genuine good guys that I've met in the industry, and maybe the only person I know from the upper peninsula of Michigan who isn't a Green Bay Packer fan!  I've known him for about 10 years now, first for his association with HeadRoom, and now with TTVJ.  He has been a friend to this site, and to this hobby.  I was sick over the theft of this gear, and so pleased that it's been recovered.
   
  Kudos to the community for aiding in the recovery, and the good work of the Torrence police department is especially heartening.  In this day and age, with municipal budgets stretched so thin, it often seems like police don't have the time or man power to work on something as relatively unimportant as property theft.
   
  Todd, I'd love to hear the details of all of this sometime...great news!


----------



## ssrock64

Quote: 





elrod-tom said:


> ....and maybe the only person I know from the upper peninsula of Michigan who isn't a Green Bay Packer fan!


 
  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. That's simply not allowed.


----------



## GloryUprising

Sorry, Mods, if I'm breaking any rules by posting this but I figure the Head Fi community would be interested:
   
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/busted


----------



## wolfetan44

Yay! Glad this is over for TTVJ


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> Sorry, Mods, if I'm breaking any rules by posting this but I figure the Head Fi community would be interested:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/busted


 
   
  Wow, thanks for the details.  Was wondering how was this unraveled....


----------



## Lil' Knight

Holy cow! Reading that was just like watching an 007 movie. Good stuff, Justin!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





lil' knight said:


> Holy cow! Reading that was just like watching an 007 movie. Good stuff, Justin!


 
  Exactly! Great work Justin...you da man!


----------



## tk3

This was an interesting read, I'm glad everything worked out.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> Sorry, Mods, if I'm breaking any rules by posting this but I figure the Head Fi community would be interested:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/busted


 

 I am wondering if police would catch the guy if Justin didn't literally hand him over to them ready to pick up. Probably very slim.
  Hats off to Justin.


----------



## billybob_jcv

It makes me wonder if there are ties between the main @sshat and the Russian or Armenian mob. Unfortunately, organized crime from the former Soviet Union is *very* active throughout Southern California. I also doubt someone could operate that big an operation in high-end electronics *without* being involved (one way or another) with one of the criminal gangs in SoCal.


----------



## Amarphael

Good catch! Hopefully the police will be able to move up the food chain for moar epic winz...


----------



## Magick Man

Great outcome. I'm sure it has to feel very satisfying.


----------



## jp11801

Justin, way to go!! I know you are not the type that seeks kudos for the things you do but man KUDOS to you for going the big time extra mile for a fellow vendor. 
   
  Todd man it is great to see you get your stuff back, people don't realize just how hard the vendors we have here work and for many on relatively small margins. A few hits like this really hurt, glad to see the good guys win.


----------



## Overkill Red

Justin should be charging the perp for the aluminum blanks


----------



## roadcykler

Glad they caught these guys although they'll probably plead down to a lesser charge and be out in a year or 2 since it wasn't a violent crime. Chances are whenever they do get out, they'll go right back to their old ways.
   
  So when do the amps go on sale as "used"?


----------



## n3rdling

Good stuff Justin!  Glad you got everything back Todd


----------



## jpelg

Todd - So glad to hear the great news! Yay!
   
  Tyll - nice reporting job!
   
  Quote: 





jp11801 said:


> Justin, way to go!! I know you are not the type that seeks kudos for the things you do but man KUDOS to you for going the big time extra mile for a fellow vendor.


 
  ^ This! Quick & smart thinking on your behalf was so critical in having this whole thing have a positive outcome. You are da man of de hour!


----------



## wuwhere

Hats off to Justin!
   

   
   
  Its great to know that Todd recovered his amps.
   
  As for the perps, I hope they like listening to 'Jailhouse Rock' for a long time.


----------



## third_eye

Wow, what a story! Great job by Justin, what an outstanding citizen. Very happy for Todd and the head-fi community.


----------



## funch

So, how lame is this guy to not have a clue that someone was on to him after he received two aluminum blocks? Then threaten Justin 'cuz he got scammed?
  I guess it speaks to the arrogance of criminals these days. I have heard that most criminals feel vastly superior to not only their victims, but the public in general.
  I guess this time his arrogance bit him in the patootie.
   
  Anyway, great job Justin. I can only imagine the satisfaction you felt after you heard that the baddies had been nabbed.
   
  Kudos to the Torrance PD as well. They must have enjoyed that one immensely.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





funch said:


> So, how lame is this guy to not have a clue that someone was on to him after he received two aluminum blocks? Then threaten Justin 'cuz he got scammed?
> I guess it speaks to the arrogance of criminals these days. I have heard that most criminals feel vastly superior to not only their victims, but the public in general.
> I guess this time his arrogance bit him in the patootie.
> 
> ...


 
   
  i just cant believe he went through with it after I referenced needing proof of identity due to "recent high-end audio fraud in southern california".  it's possible he never read that particular email as he was running about 40 scams at a time with different identities & email addresses for each one.  most of the thefts were not audio related and you can even find a pic of his car on the website www.supercars.net


----------



## Netforce

He probably felt untouchable after getting away with so many thefts for so long. Glad he's been caught, he can't screw up anybody elses life for a while and its awesome to see justice served. You're awesome Justin


----------



## Vemon

Happy ending, I would say this is the power of the people in the Head Fi Forum.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Well done justin..if it wasnt for ur insight those peeps maybe wouldnt be caught..am happy i am part of this family..makes me proud!


----------



## shellylh

Headamp saves the day!  Great job Justin, it is great to have vendors like you in the community!!!


----------



## dallan

That's great, hope all was recovered in good shape for Todd.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> Glad they caught these guys although they'll probably plead down to a lesser charge and be out in a year or 2 since it wasn't a violent crime. Chances are whenever they do get out, they'll go right back to their old ways.
> 
> So when do the amps go on sale as "used"?


 
   
  Todd has the EAR 509 monoblocks for sale on his website


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> Todd has the EAR 509 monoblocks for sale on his website


 
   
  It will be so cool to get these amps just because of the story behind them!  25% off still out of my reach though


----------



## Alexein Aner

Reminds me of: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2013/04/14/ottawa-renfrew-opp-men-quebec-wanted-armed-dangerous-music-store-theft.html


----------



## ss2625

good to hear that he's been caught!!!


----------



## m8o

Quote: 





ss2625 said:


> good to hear that he's been caught!!!


 
   
  one correction, good to hear that _*they've*_ been caught!!! 
   
  Tho there is probably 'a' leader, I can't tell for sure from the story that that person has been caught. 
   
  BTW, it's occurred to me give how all the stolen gear was being accumulated in an apartment for months, I wouldn't be surprised if a thief [I'd bet x-"iron curtain"] was looking to fill a container to ship to his 'motherland' to sell and live like a king the rest of his life.


----------



## ss2625

Quote: 





m8o said:


> one correction, good to hear that _*they've*_ been caught!!!


 
   
  even better!


----------



## Father Schu

Sometimes, in what seem like hopeless situations, some form of justice still prevails.  Nice work Justin.


----------



## Mike Dias

Hat's off everyone. This is one of the most amazing stories I've ever heard of. The power of community is huge. And tangible.
   
  Thank you to everyone who made this possible.


----------



## sq225917

fear the power of Head-fi.....


----------



## kramer5150

Wow  job well done Justin!!


----------



## N0sferatu

good read glad to hear of the success
   
   
  I'm on a lot of automotive sites and I've seen countless idiots try and do the same (steal some high profile car that's customized to boot).  Usually the community is on it like white on rice!!!


----------



## justin w.

he had one of those too, but not anymore.  police auction maybe?
   
  it's actually offered as a wallpaper, has been professionally photographed multiple times


----------



## hifimanrookie

justin w. said:


> he had one of those too, but not anymore.  police auction maybe?
> 
> it's actually offered as a wallpaper, has been professionally photographed multiple times



Custommade M3 gt? 
Am a car enthousiast also..and ihate those people who parasite on others who's sweat and tears were put intheir cars....and i know owners of special one off cars tend to help each other..i think thats a good thing..we are a family..and we stick with to other and help where we can!


----------



## Makiah S

great to here Todd was able to recover it all, what was the story? Was it the same person who stole both or what? A link would be cool as the thread is pretty long xD


----------



## devhen

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> great to here Todd was able to recover it all, what was the story? Was it the same person who stole both or what? A link would be cool as the thread is pretty long xD


 
   
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/busted


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





devhen said:


> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/busted


 
  nice thanks


----------



## bearFNF

Sweet!!!  I wonder if they are still going after the "boss" that they mentioned.


----------



## Gintaras

amazing story and happy end.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


bearfnf said:


> Sweet!!!  I wonder if they are still going after the "boss" that they mentioned.



Pityfull most of the times those big bosses ( i even think that the boss they are now looking for is not even the big boss but a local coordinator) stay out of reach.....and far far away..thats the problem with modern communication... :mad:


----------



## Magick Man

It's a shell game, you never get to see the real wizard, but taking down punks like those guys is always a good thing.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





magick man said:


> It's a shell game, you never get to see the real wizard, but taking down punks like those guys is always a good thing.


 
  Bottom line is Todd got his stuff back, we can only hope it does not happen to him again....


----------



## 3rdear

Hopefully he exercises stricter standards and precautions when selling such pricey gear, e.g, a phone call with a number that matches either his home/work address or credit card for confirmation in addition to having all personal info checked out.


----------



## leeperry

I don't get it, the guy who filed the complain used his home IP address? I've got a hard time believing that he wouldn't use a foreign VPN/proxy or a hacked wifi account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Anyway, great read and glad that thieves got caught =)


----------



## tintin220

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> I don't get it, the guy who filed the complain used his home IP address? I've got a hard time believing that he wouldn't use a foreign VPN/proxy or a hacked wifi account
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Most criminals (fortunately) are dumb, and that's why they get caught. Consider the worthless punks behind the Boston Marathon attacks. We're really fortunate that very rarely are terrorists actually intelligent (ie Unabomber) and those who are generally aren't preoccupied with mass terror but rather some super idealistic cause, or there would really be mayhem. Then again, I suppose that's because intelligent people realize theres greater net utility to be had being a law abiding citizen and using their intelligence than committing crimes. 
   
  This is why I don't think there's a bigger boss or anything. I think this idiot is really the ring leader and also explains why all of the goods were found in his apartment. He had a string of successes and got cocky. And now he gets to spend the next few years in jail.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> I don't get it, the guy who filed the complain used his home IP address? I've got a hard time believing that he wouldn't use a foreign VPN/proxy or a hacked wifi account
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  nobody said that.  his emails were sent thru gmail which doesnt pass on IP information.  the order was placed from what looked like a residential broadband account near Sacramento.  Todd's EAR 509 order was placed from an IP address that resolved to about 80 miles east of Sacramento


----------



## leeperry

I think it's more like the mules gave him away, but I still don't understand why he would whine to the FBI? Prolly just bluffing in order to get a refund? He knew his cover was blown out and the money would have been refunded on the stolen CC, so why would he care. I guess he should have left the country or moved to another state and used another fake identity as soon as he opened the dummy parcel as it should have really rung the bell that his days were counted.
   
  Luckily, there is no "perfect" way to run this kind of scam and I believe he got caught up by the "shark feeders" syndrome in which ppl always seem to believe that they are unstoppable......until their arm goes away


----------



## justin w.

it made news - http://www.dailybreeze.com/news/ci_23090078/torrance-police-break-up-alleged-identity-theft-ring


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> it made news - http://www.dailybreeze.com/news/ci_23090078/torrance-police-break-up-alleged-identity-theft-ring


 
   
  Interesting read.. Anyways, Justin, have you received your aluminum back yet?


----------



## justin w.

no, i dont need it


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> no, i dont need it


 
  Just a simple joke


----------



## Frank I

Funny the guy that picked up stuff pleaded guilty to 2 counts and got 180 days in jail and is out now.  Where the justice?


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





frank i said:


> Funny the guy that picked up stuff pleaded guilty to 2 counts and got 180 days in jail and is out now.  Where the justice?


 
  He got sentenced to 180 days (6 months) but only was in jail for like a couple of weeks, if that, likely due to over-crowding.
   
  It's rare that those sentenced actually end up serving their full sentence as there are always more criminals coming in who did worse crimes I guess.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





frank i said:


> Funny the guy that picked up stuff pleaded guilty to 2 counts and got 180 days in jail and is out now.  Where the justice?


 
  Agreed!


----------



## tintin220

Quote: 





frank i said:


> Funny the guy that picked up stuff pleaded guilty to 2 counts and got 180 days in jail and is out now.  Where the justice?


 
   
  I'm not saying he didn't deserve to serve his full sentence, but truthfully, he's just kind of a petty idiot, not the brains behind this. And with limited jail space, he's pretty much small fry.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

A real stand up guy, Justin. If I wasn't so reliant on my Amazon store card, I'd give all my business to you.


----------



## justin w.

Just got a gift from Todd 



Thanks Todd!


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> Just got a gift from Todd
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Todd!


 
  You bike? I've been wanting one of those for ages..


----------



## justin w.

Recently started

Someone tried to steal a pair of Audeze LCD-2 today. When your billing phone number is an elementary school FAX line hundreds of miles away, that's a little suspicious. Then the guy calls me from a UK phone number and says he is "confused" by my questions...


----------



## justin w.

UK phone number traces back to this scam company - http://www.belch.com/blog/2013/04/11/dont-fall-for-the-transnational-logistics-money-mule-scam/


----------



## justin w.

this one looks to be a bit more sophisticated.  what they're actually doing is hiring Americans who think they are being employed as package forwarders, not knowing they are receiving and sending stolen merchandise.  at the same time they steal the identities of the people they've hired to make more money.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> Just got a gift from Todd
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Todd!


 
   
  A cyclist? +1.  This is a nice computer!  You should hook it up with an ANT+ powermeter crank too 
   
  edit: a very nice appreciation gift!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I hate people.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> Recently started
> 
> Someone tried to steal a pair of Audeze LCD-2 today. When your billing phone number is an elementary school FAX line hundreds of miles away, that's a little suspicious. Then the guy calls me from a UK phone number and says he is "confused" by my questions...


 
  Nice, what bike do you have? I recently started too
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Man, sounds awful for you dealers


----------



## justin w.

it's a consequence of headphones going mainstream.  theft was already rampant in stuff like cameras, computers, watches, clothing, for many years.  it's estimated that 2% of internet transactions are fraudulent.
   
  for the bike, i have a Santa Cruz Tallboy.  no road bike


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> it's a consequence of headphones going mainstream.  theft was already rampant in stuff like cameras, computers, watches, clothing, for many years.  it's estimated that 2% of internet transactions are fraudulent.
> 
> for the bike, i have a Santa Cruz Tallboy.  no road bike


 
  Wow, very nice bike! You go mountain biking? I have a road bike, Raleigh Revenio 1.0, I really like it


----------



## justin w.

yeah, i just started.  dont know if i'll get a road bike too, i dont like having too many things


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> yeah, i just started.  dont know if i'll get a road bike too, i dont like having too many things


 
  I highly recommend one. I have heard though(I don't mountain bike) that mountain biking is much more fun.


----------



## Radioking59

I'd stick to the trails. Driving a car with all the idiots out there is scary enough, let alone being on a bicycle.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





radioking59 said:


> I'd stick to the trails. Driving a car with all the idiots out there is scary enough, let alone being on a bicycle.


 
  But.. I like it


----------



## Radioking59

wolfetan44 said:


> But.. I like it




Till you get hit by some 85 year old like my buddy did.


----------



## ssrock64

My Roadie is a 2003 Orbea Team Euskaltel (a real race replica, not just a sticker job), my flat-trail bike is a Trek 7300, and my mountain bike is a Raleigh.
   
  Nice to see other cyclists on Head-Fi.


----------



## customcoco

ssrock64 said:


> My Roadie is a 2003 Orbea Team Euskaltel (a real race replica, not just a sticker job), my flat-trail bike is a Trek 7300, and my mountain bike is a Raleigh.
> 
> Nice to see other cyclists on Head-Fi.




Just so that you know, there's a bicycle fi thread out there!!


----------



## hifimanrookie




----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





radioking59 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ssrock64

The road I live on was the scene of a deadly bike accident a number of years ago, but people still ride it all the time.


----------



## Mediahound

In semi-related news, Tim's Music in Sacramento California was recently robbed of $70k worth of merchandize, and the guys are seen on security video:
   
   
  http://www.news10.net/news/article/244015/2/Burglar-breaks-into-same-store-twice-in-1-week


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> this one looks to be a bit more sophisticated.  what they're actually doing is hiring Americans who think they are being employed as package forwarders, not knowing they are receiving and sending stolen merchandise.  at the same time they steal the identities of the people they've hired to make more money.


 

 Wow. Talk about killing 3 birds with 1 stone... Also setting up the victims for their very crimes....


----------



## orky87

Hate thieves, they should have their hands cut off like it used to be done in the very old days. Happy to see it all worked out in the end.


----------



## leeperry

talking about thieves(imagine a Benny Hill music playing):


----------



## lee730

lmao! . That was sweet!


----------



## Magick Man

How to deter car thieves.


[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BGBZSPuO7Jk[/VIDEO]


----------



## lee730

Crazy.


----------



## justin w.

magick man said:


> How to deter car thieves.
> 
> 
> [VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BGBZSPuO7Jk[/VIDEO]




I guess people who live there dont all try to drive to work at 8am


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> I guess people who live there dont all try to drive to work at 8am


 

 They probably don't have to work .


----------



## DefQon

Justin you should start building your amp's with some sort of GPS tracking device in them that is self battery powered. That way you can get revenge if your stuff ever gets stolen.


----------



## livewire

So are you gonna pay for the GPS devices so Justin wont have to raise the price of his products?
  Didn't think so.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





livewire said:


> So are you gonna pay for the GPS devices so Justin wont have to raise the price of his products?
> Didn't think so.


 
  Get Todd to supply the Garmin's.


----------



## Magick Man

justin w. said:


> I guess people who live there dont all try to drive to work at 8am




You might be surprised, one guy I know in Hong Kong spent a whole year's salary on a new 458 (he's a stock analyst), and then elects to ride his bike to work to keep from potentially damaging it.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





magick man said:


> You might be surprised, one guy I know in Hong Kong spent a whole year's salary on a new 458 (he's a stock analyst), and then elects to ride his bike to work to keep from potentially damaging it.


 
  Well, if he uses it for track purposes then I can understand. If not, then he'd better rent one every weekend.


----------



## Redlah

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Justin you should start building your amp's with some sort of GPS tracking device in them that is self battery powered. That way you can get revenge if your stuff ever gets stolen.


 
  Yeah! for all conditions, it would be best to put a miniaturised arc reactor inside the amp for sustainable power supply to the GPS tracking module.


----------



## jeffreyfranz

Yea!


----------



## cixmania

wow, crazy, glad something came out of it.


----------



## SursumCorda

Woo! This made my heart happy.
  Glad to know Todd got his gear back!


----------



## Rich887

glad to know they got caught


----------



## Abovetheair

Any updates to the man who has been arrested? Has he been involved in any other thefts?


----------



## Angelbelow

Amazing! Great to hear the guy was caught.


----------



## justin w.

Here is what a typical fraudulent order looks like
  

```
Buyer/Billing Information ============== First name: Gezhkp Last name: Mendou E-mail: [url=mailto:gefihibidyfe@hotmail.com]gefihibidyfe@hotmail.com[/url] Phone: 412848**** Billing Address: 1-9rm 2207 CONCORD PIKE #888 WILMINGTON, DE 19803 United States IP Address: 23.229.5.110 Shipping Information ============== Gezhkp Mendou 1-9rm 2207 CONCORD PIKE #888 WILMINGTON, DE 19803 United States Phone: 412848**** Shipping Method: CUSTOM_PRICE_PER_UNIT Payment Information ============== Payment Processor: PayPal Pro (DirectPayment) Transaction ID: ******* Invoice: ***** E-junkie Internal Transaction ID: ******* Total: 1795.00 USD (Inclusive of Shipping & Handling: 0.00 and Sales Tax & VAT: 0.00) Card Type: MASTERCARD Card Last 4: ****
```
  
 Way too many things wrong with this one. What's most interesting is that the Mail Boxes Etc (that's where it's headed) claims that this box is held by a big Chinese shopping service that makes purchases for customers and then fills a container to ship by sea. They just failed to mention (or they don't know) that they use stolen credit cards to do it.
  
 Reporting this kind of stuff is actually useless because I'm not considered a victim of any crime (unless I sacrifice a $1800 pair of headphones) so no action can take place


----------



## justin w.

the credit card billing zip code matches the address of the Mail Boxes Etc. they find a place to ship a package in every zip code so the order shows that the billing zip code matches
  
 i've actually had a couple of these before, i wonder if they are computer generated. they do tend to originate in China while the Russians use mules


----------



## elmoe

Crazy thread, glad to hear TTVJ got their stuff back though!


----------



## Frank I

justin w. said:


> Here is what a typical fraudulent order looks like
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
 send them a brick and report it


----------

